# I drew each NF FEMALE personality type in MS Paint for fun



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

https://imgur.com/8JFgPk9

(the link is better because it's larger and just looks better in general)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I love how the INFJ is showing the least amount of emotion possible and kinda has resting bitch face


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The INFJ should be wearing glasses, not the ENFJ.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

That INFP seems kind of accurate lol


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

CelineDijon said:


> View attachment 804325
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/8JFgPk9
> ...


i think you nailed it


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

If I dyed my hair blue that ENFP actually kind of looks like me when I’m worried. Lol. I think my driver’s license pic looks like that.


----------



## Row (Apr 28, 2018)

Haha the INFP makes me think of the girl in finding nemo.
I loved your other drawings too btw


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I adore black turtlenecks....:tongue:


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting.. Do you have a drawing with all of them?

The infps and infjs I know are a bit more fashion forward than that..


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Also I find infjs pretty friendly-looking


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I like the Fi brows!! :laughing: Lots of fun!


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

INFJ looks more of a woman, rest look like girls -interesting.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I would want to date the ENFJ.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Quite stereotypical, but I get the point.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

Zeri said:


> Also I find infjs pretty friendly-looking


I find them easily able to be made to smile but naturally I have found they look rather serious when left alone.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

To the person who said the INFJ should be wearing glasses. I've actually never ever seen an INFJ woman who wears glasses. And I've talked to a whole shitload of them (for better and worse).


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

CelineDijon said:


> To the person who said the INFJ should be wearing glasses. I've actually never ever seen an INFJ woman who wears glasses. And I've talked to a whole shitload of them (for better and worse).


I'm myopic since childhood and was told by "doctors" that I should wear them glasses but I refuse to. So what if I can't see a friend's face across the street but she does and thinks I'm weirdo for walking by ignoring her completely, etc?? hahahah I can live with that. But wearing GLASSES?? Just no.

My younger sister is also myopic but she wears lenses. Also wouldn't want to be seen wearing glasses in public.

When I went to school it was so awkward for me to put them on just to see things written on the blackboard. I always removed them as soon as I could.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok. Pretty cool, though. Would love to see all the type drawings together


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

woah, that actually resembles my INFJ friend a lot... except her hair is brown :shocked:


edit: To add to the INFJ glasses discourse... MY INFJ FRIEND NEVER WEARS HER GLASSES!!!
she's always asking me to read faraway signs/menus or will rewind movies because she couldn't see the scene LOL it's such a funny quirk I never would have noted like this. It's interesting that other INFJs are the same.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, well, I didn't know it was common among other INFJ's it was just an observation I had made. Now I am reading some of these replies and having some strange thoughts that center around a theory where INFJs have a genetic predisposition to despise glasses or something.


----------



## soulareclipse (Feb 22, 2016)

CelineDijon said:


> ''Well, I wasn't angry at all but since you keep annoying me, yeah I'm angry now, fuck off'' - Ni? Fi?
> 
> This is what I find myself doing.


For me it’s Ni (INFJ). Interruptions pull me from the ethereal, subconscious realm (exciting) and once again back into the physical here and now (boring af). I’d rather play in the cosmos than say, put together a grocery list or hear about my coworker’s latest wax job. Come to think, maybe my Ti plays a large part in this frustration too? Idk. Which is your MB type?


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

soulareclipse said:


> For me it’s Ni (INFJ). Interruptions pull me from the ethereal, subconscious realm (exciting) and once again back into the physical here and now (boring af). I’d rather play in the cosmos than say, put together a grocery list or hear about my coworker’s latest wax job. Come to think, maybe my Ti plays a large part in this frustration too? Idk. Which is your MB type?


I have no idea, honestly. Something with Fi, though, probably. 

You like playing in the cosmos you say but Idk if I'd like to join you. 

Although, INFJs are pretty fun to spank.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

why the glasses tho


----------



## HaloInReverse (Jul 18, 2018)

CelineDijon said:


> ''Well, I wasn't angry at all but since you keep annoying me, yeah I'm angry now, fuck off'' - Ni? Fi?
> 
> This is what I find myself doing.


Lol I just feel annoyed that they thought I was mad in the first place. I guess I feel kind of annoyed when people assume my feelings by my facial expression, I don't know why. Maybe because they're usually wrong. 🙂


----------



## HaloInReverse (Jul 18, 2018)

@CelineDijon What is is with you and spanking? lol 😜


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

Is it just me or the infj girl also has that intense stare? But the INFJ male does not have that (is looking down)


----------



## soulareclipse (Feb 22, 2016)

CelineDijon said:


> You like playing in the cosmos you say but Idk if I'd like to join you.
> 
> Although, INFJs are pretty fun to spank.


If a man can’t/won’t follow me into the depths of a discussion about how a microverse could exist in spite of our current, but possibly limited understanding of quantum mechanics, the odds of him spanking me are pretty slim. 😎


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

CelineDijon said:


> View attachment 804325
> 
> 
> [img="https://imgur.com/8JFgPk9"]https://imgur.com/8JFgPk9[/img]
> ...


Divorce Kill Marry Fuck


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

wtf? the infp actually kinda looks like me, the only difference is that i have dark wavy hair.

very nice


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is an image of THIS female ENFP that is in no way unsettling.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

CelineDijon said:


> View attachment 804325
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/8JFgPk9
> ...


Strangely just switch the shirt onto the INFJ girl from the ENFJ and have the INFJ smile and that would be me. My purple hair has washed out.


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

This seems pretty close. I'm an INFJ 4w3 and when alone, in pictures or no one is watching I have a resting bitch face otherwise I smile to ease the mood. 

I used to wear a lot of black and then people started to make it a goth thing so I added color to blend in and not be pigeon holed into a category. 

As to glasses I choose contacts, I think it might be Ni related because I look up a lot when I am thinking and with glasses you have to look forward for your vision to be corrected or move your whole head to look up. Also my low Se makes me clumsy with my glasses so contacts are more practical. 

On the visual typing thread someone pointed out that a lot of INFJ's are pale with dark hair. Fits me to a T, not sure if others agree.


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

I think there may be something to your INFJ no-glasses theory. I wear glasses, but if I had the money I'd definitely get laser eye surgery so that I didn't have to wear glasses or contacts again.

I know I put a lot of time and effort into my appearance. It's part of my routine now. My natural hair color is black, but I've been dyeing my hair blonde for about 4 years now. I don't even go to hair salons. I save money by doing it all myself at home. For some people, it'd be like "jeez, that's way too much work over that many years", but it's just how I like to engage my Se every now and again. I can't have messy hair either. My Se requires that I look well-groomed. I have noticed that the xNFPs I knew all seemed to have this wild appearance, sometimes by casually throwing random articles of clothing together. I could never do that. I'm so anal-retentive to a specific degree about the clothes I'll wear. Everything must look refined like wearing a piece of art. Sometimes I'll even plan out an outfit days, sometimes weeks, in advance.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Infj looks creepy. I like the others.

Do you actually wear black all the time? I have a lot of black clothes, but may have to stop with the black if it is already the stereotype.


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

@Hermetica - I have naturally really dark hair but dyed it blonde for several years. For what it's worth people compliment me a lot more now. Maybe time to change it up???


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

INFP is accurate when showing emotion, however many INFPs have. RBF. I have RBF.


----------

